# New Website Up and Running



## ikindred (Dec 14, 2009)

Wanted to get some feedback on my new website.  spatreasuresonline.com.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 15, 2009)

A little too much text on the front page, maybe relegate that to an About Us page?

Also, won't you get in trouble with the FDA for claiming medical benefits from your body butter? I am not sure, so check.

Other than that it is a nicely organized website. Maybe a little somber for my taste, but that's just me. It is easy to find out what you sell, and that is very important.

If you have an Etsy shop, linking to that might be good to so the customer has a choice.


----------



## krissy (Dec 15, 2009)

your site is a very relaxing color. i love purple.

on your scents available page for massage oils you list Ginger Orange 2 times.

i used the exact same template from godaddy for my website. it is pretty huh?

i think the site over all is very informative and pretty but has a lot of text and could use some more pictures maybe...


----------



## ikindred (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks!  This is the feedback I am looking for.  I will cut down on the text as suggested.  As far as the FDA, I don't recall claiming anything on my shea butter.  I simply stated what some of the benefits are.  Maybe I should reword it so as not to confuse anyone.

Thanks


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 15, 2009)

I am a bit hazy on what you can and can't do myself. Maybe something like: Shea butter has been used for... and then list the benefits?


----------



## ikindred (Dec 15, 2009)

Good idea


----------



## krissy (Dec 15, 2009)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> I am a bit hazy on what you can and can't do myself. Maybe something like: Shea butter has been used for... and then list the benefits?



or start with something like *Through out history _______ has been know for it's reputation as________.*


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 16, 2009)

That sounds even better!  8)


----------



## Vega (Mar 12, 2010)

Overall the site looks good. I like the photos of the products. I like the soap dishes too. I kind of want to see bigger pictures of the products or at least maybe a header banner photo of different soaps in the basket. As far as the front page goes, I think you could cut down your welcome message or at least make a shorter one for the front page. I'd also put the testimonials on another page. There's a little too much stuff and copy on the front page.


----------

